# Should I complain about my vet?



## HollyDoubleU (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi all,

Hoping you can help me.

7 weeks ago I lost my beloved 5 year old mini lop Jonas suddenly. I'm not sure what was wrong with him, he just got ill quite quickly. I took him to my vet and she told me "not to be disappointed if he died" and to leave him there. 3 hours later I got a phone call to say he had died. Obviously I was distraught, he was my first bunny I owned and I miss him every day. I have no problem with the treatment the vets gave. 

I rang the vets the next day and said that as my partner was away would they be able to keep him for me until we could pick him up and bury him at home the following week. Having worked in a vets before I know that this means popping him in the freezer which was a distressing thought but fine. 

A week later (6 weeks ago) my partner was home and I phoned the vets in the morning requesting to collect Jonas that afternoon to take him home and bury him. The receptionist said she would make the arrangements and we could collect him after work. That afternoon I had a phone call from the receptionist saying "I'm terribly sorry but Jonas was cremated on Friday." 

I'm not sure what had happened but obviously someone hadn't read the label to say that we were collecting him and had simply tossed him in with the other animals during a mass cremation and scattered his ashes. I was absolutely hysterical and was so upset at work I had to leave the office. Once I'd calmed down and was able to speak I phoned the vets back and asked them to send me a full letter of explanation and apology and explained I would not be paying the remainder of my bill (only £20) until I had received this. I also asked where he had been cremated and found out that they do the mass cremations on site and scatter the ashes at the practice so I was able to go and visit him. 

This conversation with the receptionist took place 6 weeks ago and I have STILL not heard anything from the vets. I have phoned up twice, once asking when I was going to hear something and yesterday when I asked to speak to the manager to be told to send a letter. 

I want to put in a formal complaint, not only for the fact that they made a mistake and caused such huge emotional distress and made an awful situation worse but for the fact that I feel like they have forgotten about it. I feel that they think it's "just" a rabbit and therefore I should not be so upset about it. They have taken away my right to bury my rabbit and have him home with me and this is a huge deal for me. I have to drive by the practice every day on my way to and from work and still feel sick and incredibly sad when I do.

Sorry to ramble on a bit but I'm not sure what I want to put in the letter and whether I actually have a complaint. I'm also not sure what outcome I would be seeking from a complaint, obviously I do not want to pay the rest of my bill but asking for financial compensation implies that money makes it better and it doesn't. I would like them to undertake a thorough investigation and I would like an apology. Nothing will bring Jonas back or make this right but I want to make sure this doesn't happen to someone else. 

Could anyone provide me with some advice?

Thanks.


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.

Im not really sure if theres anything else you can do, someone else may know of something I didn't want to read and run.

So sorry this has happened to you and the least the vets could do is apologise.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello, and welcome to the forum, even though it is under sad awful circumstances.

Firstly, I am so sorry for your loss. Anyone who lets a rabbit into their heart, knows how important they become, and how hard it is to lose them.

The grieving process is a personal one, and you have been denied, by their malpractice, your right to grieve the way you choose.

If they said that you could leave your bunny with them after he died, until you collected him, them they should have taken greater care.

And by not reacting in a more professional way afterwards, suggests they are not taking it seriously.

I would be inclined to write a formal letter of complaint to the practice manager, and head it up as same, so it has to be looked at.

Set out what happened chronologically, as you have done here. Include dates, times, names of vet/receptionist/vet nurse/what was said, where you can.

Include the fact that you have had no written response or apology. Point out that, whilst they can't "put it right", they are prolonging the misery, by now asking you, 6 weeks later, to write a letter before they will investigate.

Make it clear what you wanted to do with your beloved bunny, and how important it was to you. It has caused you huge, ongoing emotional trauma. If it has affected your day to day life or sleep, tell them.

Say you feel that because they haven't taken this seriously, it could happen again in the future to someone else.

Someone made a huge mistake, and it needs to be investigated, to make sure that it can never, ever happen again.

Ask for an urgent reply.

You could even suggest that they write off what you owe on account, and make a sizable donation in your rabbits name to a (named) local rabbit rescue.

If you feel that they won't take it seriously, then write your formal letter of complaint to their regulatory body, the RCVS. Copy in the practice manager if you want.

I want to make a complaint - RCVS Animal Owners

They will then at least take you seriously.

Finally, wherever your bunny's ashes are, he will live on in your heart.

It might help to creat an area in the garden in his memory - perhaps plant a rose bush (our garden is full of roses), plant some bulbs, have a plaque in his memory - whatever you would have done if he had come home. His spirit will be close by.

(((((((((Hugs)))))))))))))))))

Binky free little bunny.


----------



## HollyDoubleU (Apr 9, 2014)

Thank you both for your comments. 

I've submitted a claim to the vet where I have asked for a) my account to be cleared b) a meeting with the practice manager and anyone else responsible and c) a donation to the amount of £500 to be made to an animal shelter of my choice. 

I doubt they will pay out that much but even if they donate £50 that will be amazing.

Will keep you updated!


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I do really feel sorry for you and I don't know what to say.

This is awful situation - like Summersky said, all of us have different way to grieve after our beloved pets and nobody should have taken this away from you.

We lost few of our pets and our choice was to individually cremate them and bring their ashes in the urns home-where I felt their place is. I cannot even imagine if somebody would make mistake like that. I not only be upset but I would do anything in my power to make sure this practice will be held responsible for mistake and they won't make mistake like that in the future.

I would write official letter of complaint and even let them know that if they are not going to take it seriously you are going to take this further.

This was your beloved pet and they didn't have right to take him away from you.

I know it's very upsetting but you can create page on Facebook or you tube in his memory, you can also make special place in your garden in memory of your beloved bunny.

This is not acceptable and I wouldn't leave it like that.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

What an awful thing to happen.  Mistakes occur, but this one is devastating and the practice's response leaves a lot to be desired during a very distressing time.

Have you tried going into the practice and asking to speak to someone in person? It will be more difficult to ignore you if you do this.

I'm not sure how much the RCVS will be able to do as they are responsible for regulating the professional conduct of individual vets and nurses, rather than the inner workings of entire practices, but by contacting them they may be able to point you in the right direction if you wish to take it further.

While it will sadly not change the outcome for Jonas, like you I would also want to see/hear evidence that steps are being taken to prevent such errors being made again in the future.

I hope you get this sorted out as best you can xxx


----------

